

Building a Product for Developers and Betting on Free - dgerhardt
http://techinboston.co/post/95053337516/mo-codeship

======
dgerhardt
Interview with Mo Plassnig, Co-Founder & CEO of Codeship.

Discussing:

-Why they made the decision to switch to a Freemium pricing model His learnings from fundraising for the first time (Codeship raised $2.6M in February) -What his biggest mistake was in the early days of Codeship -Running a company with teams in two different countries (offices in Boston & Vienna) -The challenges (and fun part) about building a product for developers

